

Should Dropbox & Co be Killed? - thmzlt
http://blog.rootshell.be/2011/04/25/should-dropbox-co-be-killed/

======
armored
I think you are over-reacting. Regardless of if it is in the TOS, Dropbox and
every other company on American soil has to follow the rules set forth in the
new TOS. If you want to ensure privacy of files stored on Dropbox I suggest
you encrypt them with Truecrypt, or Keypass. Both tools work well with
Dropbox. I for one would not suggest leaving my encryption implementation, key
management and so forth to an unsupervised third party anyway!

